# Overclocking your 6200 LE\6200 LE TURBOCACHE(tm) GPU. | Self Review.



## haZh Nimo (Jan 30, 2011)

What is overclocking?
If you are new to overclocking, read this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
IMPORTANT: FOLLOW THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

OK! Guys! I would like to help all 6200 LE\6200 LE TURBOCACHE(tm) GPU owners all around the world who have problems regarding driver-level overclocking their GPU. Some may think their card can't hold some extra overclocks. But, actually IT CAN! So let's get started! :smile:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

TEST SETUP:
Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2180
Intel(R) DG31PR MOBO
Kingston(R) 1GB RAM
Samsung 160GB HDD
ASUS(R) 6200 LE TURBOCACHE(tm) GPU
Mercury(R) 400W ATX PSU
Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Professional SERVICE PACK 2 OS

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

What I need to get?

1. RivaTuner software(for driver-level overclocking your GPU).
RivaTuner v2.24c download from Guru3D.com

2. GPU-Z software(to view your current GPU clock usage levels and temperature levels).
GPU-Z Video card GPU Information Utility

*optional: you should have a clean install of NVIDIA(R) ForceWare(tm) drivers from your GPU manufacturer or the latest from, Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

OK! Done! What I need to do next?

1. Install and Open RivaTuner. Click on the blinking triangle mark in the "Driver Settings" section. Then click on the "VGA Card"(System settings) picture in the box that appear.

2. You will get the "System tweaks" window. Check the "Enable driver-level hardware overclocking" checkbox and click on "Detect now" button. Now you will get the overclocking sliders activated. Choose the performance levels "standard 2D", "low power 2D" or "performance 3D" from the drop down list box next to the "Enable driver-level hardware overclocking" checkbox and as this is your first time, try to move the "Core clock"\"Memory clock" sliders about 1 MHz higher and click on "Test" button to check whether your GPU can handle it.

4. Try this several times with different clock levels in both "Core clock"\"Memory clock". I got my GPU up to 470 MHz "Core clock" and 750 MHz "Memory clock" with all stable PC environment.
After you got all clock levels tested and applied, be sure to "Save" it for the next OS startup. To do that check the "Apply overclocking at Windows startup" checkbox. Also check the "Use alternate startup daemon" checkbox(to know what these buttons, checkboxes and other stuff do to your computer, just right click them and click on "What's this?". Then you will get a clear understanding about what you do).

5. See! You've done it! Open GPU-Z software to view you current clock and temperature levels. Enjoy your free peformance upgrade. Please leave a comment if this was helpful. Thanks! :smile:


----------

